# @0s are on....



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*20s are on....*

Now someone make me some springs....



















































_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 8:06 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 20s are on.... (MRP2001GTi)*

Nice rims! They look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think that's the first modification we've seen in this forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 20s are on.... (papa_vw)*

Very nice!


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 20s are on.... ([email protected])*

LOL that thing needs springs so bad!!! BUT I like it anyhow.


----------



## rreimund (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: 20s are on.... (Motorwerks)*

This is my first post in like years.. since I got rid of my MkIV and Mk2 (in that order)... but since we're considering the Routan, checking this forum out... and I gotta say.. they don't look half bad.. 

One of my biggest issues with ditching the wife's SUV is the lack of AWD/4WD in the Routan.. but I may just throw snows on the stockers and run some 20s for the summer


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 20s are on.... (rreimund)*

I showed this picture to my local forum and it was about an hour before these showed up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 20s are on.... (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_










Real world drop...
roughly 2"


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 20s are on.... (redzone98)*

if thats 2 then I think 2.5 or 3 would be PERFECT. the photoshops were a little low but it looked good.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: 20s are on.... (Motorwerks)*

While a 3+ inch drop might look cool to some of the kids it would render the van practically useless.








I will do a 1.5 to 2 inch drop as soon as I can locate some springs. Depending on how they work out I might endup putting bags on the rear to level it out with all the kids and their friends inside.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 20s are on.... (MRP2001GTi)*

nahhh.....
I have stuffed this thing full of Kids, and garbage, and it was still plenty useful.


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: 20s are on.... (Motorwerks)*

I like it!!!


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: 20s are on.... (Vdubmk2_3)*

It looks amazingly good MRP2001GTi congrats, good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder if the tuners are touching the Routan? Abt, Oettinger, Neuspeed? anyone?


----------



## Jaspher (Jun 3, 2009)

Your Routan looks nice. What are the specs on the wheels?
Width, Offset, brand. Also what size tires.
Thanks.


----------



## thedrowningman (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jaspher)*

I think these would be them.... ?
http://www.performanceplustire...nchor


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (thedrowningman)*

Sorry for the non-response, yes that is them.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

what size tires, 225/35/20?
I just purchased one for the wife and am also waiting for springs. Might have to bag it if they dont hurry up.








Set up looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

